# vpnc openssl error

## hTm

Moin,

Ich habe schon gesucht und auch ein ähnliches Problem gefunden. Leider Hat mir die Lösung nicht weitergeholfen. Ich habe vpnc mit folgenden USE-Flags emerged.

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/vpnc-0.5.1-r1  USE="bindist hybrid-auth resolvconf"
```

Am ende kommt folgender Hinweis, von dem ich aber nicht weiss was er von mir will.

```
Hybrid authentication will be disabled for this packages as you will redistribute it in binary form. This is not allowed due to linking of OpenSSL.
```

Und wenn ich den client starten will und "IKE Authmode hybrid" in der conf aktiviert hab kommt der Fehler:

```
vpnc was built without openssl: Can't do hybrid or cert mode.
```

Wie kann ich vpnc mit ssl bauen? Es gibt für vpnc doch keine derartige USE-Flag und die ssl Flag hab ich aktiviert. 

Wenn ich den client ohne "IKE Authmode hybrid" starte kann ich zum server connecten, irgendwie sendet/empfängt der nix. Ich weiß ja nicht ob das an diesem hybrid auth liegt aber unter windows mit dem cisco client funktioniert alles wunderbar. Habt ihr eine Idee?

Gruß

----------

## schachti

Hast Du mal probiert, das Paket mit deaktiviertem USE flag bindist zu bauen? Das ist ja das, was die erste Meldung nahelegt.

----------

## hTm

Ja hab ich auch gemacht. DAmit bleibt die Fehelrmeldung beim mergen weg. Aber jetzt kommt mit hybridauth folgende Meldung:

```
vpnc: no response from target
```

Ohne hybrid auth funktioniert alles wie gehabt. Sprich connecten funktioniert aber es wird nichts empfangen/gesendet. Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Gruß

Edit: Hab noch weiter gesucht und was gefunden. Ich sollte den MTU-Wert ändern, aber auch das brachte keinen Erfolg.

----------

## return13

bist von der tu harburg?

----------

## hTm

Nein von ner anderen  :Wink: , aber ich hab im Internet auch schon andere mit dem Problem gefunden.

Hab mal nen ifconfig gemacht vllt. kann ja damit jemand etwas anfangen?

```
tun0      Protokoll:UNSPEC  Hardware Adresse 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          inet Adresse:xxx.xxx.xxx.xx  P-z-P:xxx.xxx.xxx.xx  Maske:255.255.255.255

          UP PUNKTZUPUNKT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1356  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:500 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Gruß

----------

